# Collar type??



## Catriona (Nov 16, 2012)

I've always kept Ollie in a lamb or sporting cut so never had to worry about his collar matting his fur before, but now I'm letting him grow out and want to put him in a lion or one of the other similar (too many different cuts to remember the names!!). 

So my question being... what collar to buy so that it wont flatten and matt is coat???


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I'm definitely keeping an eye on this post to see what people say!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I would try a rolled leather collar. Hibbert is in a modern trim with a crest. I never keep a collar on him when we are home, but there is still a line where it has been. He just has a normal nylon one. The rolled leather collars are not supposed to break off the hair, no matter how long they are on.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Catriona said:


> I've always kept Ollie in a lamb or sporting cut so never had to worry about his collar matting his fur before, but now I'm letting him grow out and want to put him in a lion or one of the other similar (too many different cuts to remember the names!!).
> 
> So my question being... what collar to buy so that it wont flatten and matt is coat???


You can always get a fur saver one from poodleit. poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs
I have a few and love them


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, any collar is going to break coat. If your dog is wearing a collar all the time you will always have a line around his neck. I would recommend he go naked all the time around the house, and have a collar on only when out and about. I would use either a thin rolled leather or one of those coat saving collars.  Good luck!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Rolled leather is the best hair saver I've heard, I need to buy a few! Best not to go cheapest with those, I've discovered.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

yep never a collar on when at home she has all her hair on head to back of neck wrapped and banded, I am super phobic about my dogs being outside so only time they are out of house is with me in attendence and at show she only has show lead on for as long as she is in ring then back in trolley with no collar. she is Microchipped and DNA referenced as well as we have a national ID reference scheme here so she is on that as well, and often dogs when they do escape some how is always without their collar


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Rolled leather is the best hair saver I've heard, I need to buy a few! Best not to go cheapest with those, I've discovered.


I dont know...Ive found that any thin collar get tangled in the coat and breaks hair off...BUT Madonna is not a nice walker lol she will pull sometimes or spin and moves her head around like a crazy girl at time..The poodleit collars will smash the coat some but I have had breakage with it. My handler gave the ok to use these too. Now if you are just growing hair for fun it might be ok to use a variety of things..especially if the hair is not too long..but for growing show coat Ive only ever heard of show leashes and coat saver types.


----------



## Catriona (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

He's not a show dog so not that fussed if the hair breaks a little, just want to try and prevent matts more than anything! I shall try the rolled leather one. He is rarely on a lead so I don't need to worry about him pulling or twisting and that causing knots! Just law to have a tag on them when out.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I LOVE collars. I do try and only use them if Russell is outside. I love the Dogs In Style collar, but leather is my favorite. The more bling the better. This brown leather collar is from Italy, and is 10 years old. Wears really well. And the turquoise on is a Dogs In Style


----------



## Catriona (Nov 16, 2012)

The turquiose one really suits him! Really makes him stand out!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't do what I did. I bought a reg. collar from petco. I left it on Sandy for about 15mins while she was playing outside. She was fully brushed before I put the collar on. 

When I reached down and pet her it in kitchen I found a medium sized mat under her ear. I tried and tried to get it to detangle and it just wasn't happening. It was tight. So off it had to go. Luckly it was in a spot that's hard to notice and will blend in with in her neckline that's already shaved. It might make a difference that I think we are going thru coat change. 

I think I will just stick to using my all in one parcute lead for now until I get a better collar.


----------

